# Please Help. Issue with JVC jlc47bc3002 LCD tv



## Jhefnerjr (Dec 16, 2012)

I just bought a JVC JLC47BC3002 from Costco and tried to set it up to my satellite system. The tv seemed to work ok but all of a sudden it will have colored distortions own the screen, emit a buzzing sound and turn completely off on it's own. I disconnected everything and tried to connect a blue ray player just using an HDMI cable (that being the only thing now connected to the tv) again, it started up was on a few seconds, same distortion thn the buzz and then it shuts off. Did I get a lemon.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Considering it was just purchased I would take it back and get a replacement. It's certainly not working properly.


----------

